# Gentlemen...proper shoes for a Seersucker Suit?



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

I do not currently own any white bucks, but if the situation warrants I might invest in some. 

I honestly do not know what else would be appropriate for a blue seersucker suit. I have recently purchased these. 

Any advice as to whether these would work, or if I should just go ahead and buy the white bucks would be appreciated. 





Thank you, sirs.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Why not have both?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Batey28 said:


> Any advice as to whether these would work, or if I should just go ahead and buy the white bucks would be appreciated.


IMO those would work fine with a blue-striped seersucker. On the occasions that I don't wear white shoes (whether nubuc or leather) with my seersucker suit, I pair it up with light brown shoes.


----------



## minnesotamoon (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like to know everyone's thoughts on this as well. I have similar shoes to the above pic as well as some white Polo sneakers, don't know what to wear with a newly acquired Seersucker. 

Also, not to highjack the thread but what is the best pant bottom to go with? My pants are flat front but I am leaning towards going with a cuff at the bottom unless I can be talked out of it. Thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

What about some monks or a spectator?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Spectators*

IMHO, spectators would be preferable to white bucks. I also think the shoes you show would look good.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Are people still actually wearing seersucker?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Batey28 said:


> I do not currently own any white bucks, but if the situation warrants I might invest in some.
> 
> I honestly do not know what else would be appropriate for a blue seersucker suit. I have recently purchased these.
> 
> ...


These are very nice but I would prefer a lighter share with seersucker. Something a bit more casual: bucks, corespondent, saddle shoes, or maybe loafers would be nice. Leather and canvas corespondent in a tan shade would be very nice.

I really like these shoes...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Are people still actually wearing seersucker?


Seersucker is quite popular south of the Mason-Dixon line...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear my chestnut calf, AE Coltons (just a shade or two lighter than the shoes pictured in the OP) with blue/white and/or Lt green/white seersucker. Going for the really casual effect, I have also been known to wear brown boat shoes wit the SS!


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

I would only wear brown shoes with seersucker that is brown/white, tan/white, or brown/tan in color. In the last case you probably shouldnt wear white shoes w/o any white to pick up.

If eschewing white shoes with blue/white, grey/white, green/white suits, go for black shoes/belt.

I would stay away from 2 tone shoes for the most part, as well as contrasting collar shirts, keep it simple, the SS is busy enough in contrast.

Repp ties seem to work well with SS


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Are people still actually wearing seersucker?


Yep. In fact, I wore mine to the Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance last year, along with probably 20-30 other people. However, I did notice we all had various VIP/manufacturer passes; I didn't see anyone with a regular GA pass wearing one.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I like the shows you show, plus white bucks, saddle shoes, and I would even wear penny loafers with a seer sucker suit.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm going to wear shoes similar to the ones you have pictured, but I'm also most likely going to be purchasing white bucks so I'll probably rotate.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Are people still actually wearing seersucker?


Only people who know how to dress comfortably and elegantly in warm climates.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Literide said:


> I would only wear brown shoes with seersucker that is brown/white, tan/white, or brown/tan in color. In the last case you probably shouldnt wear white shoes w/o any white to pick up.
> 
> If eschewing white shoes with blue/white, grey/white, green/white suits, go for black shoes/belt.
> 
> ...


+1 on the black shoes with black belt. It gets around the dilemma of what belt to wear with white bucks, although I think braces are the answer. I'll even wear black bit loafers in less business-oriented settings. I've also seen tan bucks work nicely.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

My Pet said:


> Why not have both?


Just because I hate to buy (as does my wife) a pair so shoes that would go with only one suit....unless of course I buy more seersucker suits.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I'm going to wear shoes similar to the ones you have pictured, but I'm also most likely going to be purchasing white bucks so I'll probably rotate.


I might have to do the same if I buy more than one ss, but for now (and based on the replys) I think I will stick with the Strands. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

White bucs are handy for summer wear in general, so they would be more versatile than just with a seersucker suit (eg, khakis, linen trousers, reds). They're also (relatively) cheap. However, the semibrogues would work very well with seersucker if you're dressing it up a bit (I like to do this, too, sometimes), and would also be quite versatile with other suits and sportcoats. They could also be worn year 'round. A lot of it depends on what your wardrobe needs otherwise.


----------



## eamuscatuli3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Go with a light brown suede or calf leather shoe, and a brown belt. That way, the seersucker suit won't seem as costumey as it might with things like a ribbon belt and white shoes.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

Batey28 said:


> Just because I hate to buy (as does my wife) a pair so shoes that would go with only one suit....unless of course I buy more seersucker suits.


White bucks go well with white pants paired with a double-breasted blazer (or reefer). Looks very good for summer wear. You might try off-white for a little more versatility (e.g. very light gray or tan).

pbc


----------



## minnesotamoon (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there a general consensus on whether seersucker pants should be cuffed or not?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd wear penny loafers


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

minnesotamoon said:


> Is there a general consensus on whether seersucker pants should be cuffed or not?


No. Personal preference rules. Mine are cuffed, but I'd never criticize those who prefer otherwise.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> No. Personal preference rules. Mine are cuffed, but I'd never criticize those who prefer otherwise.


I don't own any now, but my last pair was not.

And to join in the primary conversation, I wear white bucks, brown bucks, or my infamous Alden All-Weather Walkers if I might be walking through someplace muddy. I need to get some seersucker when they go on sale at the end of the season.


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Brown & white spectators, natch!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ev=/images?q=spectator+shoes&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ev=/images?q=spectator+shoes&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

either is fine with me. but, brown and white spectators come to mind when i think of seersucker and linen suits. they seem the perfect summer shoe


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a pair of white bucks and a navy and white SS suit but I haven't worn the pants with it yet (I need them altered for length and cuffed). I would wear the pants cuffed because the material is so light. Those brown shoes are fantastic (are they AE's?) and I would buy them just to have them in the rotation but I think the bucks can be more versatile than just as shoes for an SS suit. I agree that you can wear them with white or very light tan/putty slacks, thats what I did - wore the SS jacket with slightly off white slacks that matched the shoes well. They are a fairly informal looking dress shoe so as long as you are going light with the pants they can work in a lot of situations (although It would be a long time before they ever wear out!). I think that while you may not wear them often you can get a cheap enough pair, I got mine from lands end I believe, and they require care and consideration to keep them looking good so maybe its not a big deal if they only see light duty with your SS suit however they are really paired with that suit so why not get "the look" even if its a bit of a splurge for the shoes.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

My shoe choices for seersucker (in no real order):

1) White bucks - either classic or the wingtips you see sometimes)
2) Dirty bucks - a tan version of the above)
3) Spectators - May seem a bit flashy together, even if you like them otherwise. Your call.
4) Penny loafers - would prefer a lighter color, but burgundy would probably work, too.
5) Tassel loafers - see above
6) Some canvas sneakers - Seersucker trousers + Jack Purcells + polo shirt is a favorite of mine. Probably wouldn't do it with the full suit, though. 

Regarding the shoes you've pictured - I'd wear those, as long as they're not too dark. Some people like black shoes and seersucker, but I prefer lighter colors. Oh, and if you do go with white bucks, please do NOT get a white belt. Brown, burgundy, canvas, or ribbon belts would be a lot better.


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

"Are people still actually wearing seersucker?"

I wear seersucker suits twice a week in the Summer; pants cuffed if for no other reason than the lightwight material; brown or black penny loafers.


----------



## woodenchair (Oct 21, 2008)

I find I like the look of a blue seersucker suit, white shirt, long tie.

Solid brown shoes are not a great complement to the white of the trousers; I advise solid white or black. Saddle and spectator shoes are a more advanced choice.

On the subject of the modern wearing of seersucker, I do hazily remember a few seersucker suits where I lived for many years in South Carolina. More often I saw seersucker suits worn as a kind of nostalgic costume, by clothiers trying themselves to sell them and older men.

Of course, if one wears a bowtie or straw boater with a seersucker suit, one can anticipate the results.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

woodenchair said:


> I find I like the look of a blue seersucker suit, white shirt, long tie.
> 
> Solid brown shoes are not a great complement to the white of the trousers; I advise solid white or black. Saddle and spectator shoes are a more advanced choice.
> 
> ...


Natives to the warmer climes of the South do not consider them costumes. I remember not being able to walk the two blocks to work on a summer morning without breaking a sweat, unless I was wearing seersucker or linen. Above all, it is functional, and its appearance is simply a bonus, in my mind. Furthermore, a Dawg-red solid bowtie is standard wear in Georgia.

This reminds me of the "when-to-wear-seersucker" questions, to which my grandmother, the authority on all things genteel, gave a great answer:

She said that above all seersucker is a functional fabric. It should be worn when the temperature requires it. She indicated Easter as the first permissible day, because bright clothes are inappropriate during Lent. And it can be worn well into the fall, if it's still hot outside. She said the whole Memorial Day to Labor Day rule was concocted by our neighbors to the north who didn't understand the climate of the South.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Are people still actually wearing seersucker?


On Fridays in the summer, seersucker probably outnumbers any other suit fabric here in New Orleans. It isn't a costume, it is a uniform.

I wear mine with dirty bucks, AE Broadstreet spectators, and this year I will try out AE Ramsays as well.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

minnesotamoon said:


> Is there a general consensus on whether seersucker pants should be cuffed or not?


I prefer cuffs in general; however, with seersucker and oxford cloth, I think they're helpful because of the extra weight and resulting structure.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

deanayer said:


> I have a pair of white bucks and a navy and white SS suit but I haven't worn the pants with it yet (I need them altered for length and cuffed). I would wear the pants cuffed because the material is so light. Those brown shoes are fantastic (are they AE's?) and I would buy them just to have them in the rotation but I think the bucks can be more versatile than just as shoes for an SS suit. I agree that you can wear them with white or very light tan/putty slacks, thats what I did - wore the SS jacket with slightly off white slacks that matched the shoes well. They are a fairly informal looking dress shoe so as long as you are going light with the pants they can work in a lot of situations (although It would be a long time before they ever wear out!). I think that while you may not wear them often you can get a cheap enough pair, I got mine from lands end I believe, and they require care and consideration to keep them looking good so maybe its not a big deal if they only see light duty with your SS suit however they are really paired with that suit so why not get "the look" even if its a bit of a splurge for the shoes.


Yes sir, those are AE's. Strand is the name for them. I have them in black and chestnut (pictured) and love them.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor's grandmother said:


> Above all seersucker is a functional fabric. It should be worn when the temperature requires it. Easter is the first permissible day, because bright clothes are inappropriate during Lent. And it can be worn well into the fall, if it's still hot outside. The whole Memorial Day to Labor Day rule was concocted by our neighbors to the north who didn't understand the climate of the South.


I'm one for practicality and appreciate her explanation. Wearing anything without a reason does seem to come off as costume, but when weather and/or occasion justify and the clothes are worn well, who can argue? Along this line, seersucker can be worn outside of the South where ever it gets hot and especially where hot and humid. I recall a gentleman in Southern California who wore seersucker and looked great doing it. He was not from the South.

pbc


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

pbc said:


> ...seersucker can be worn outside of the South where ever it gets hot and especially where hot and humid...pbc


Of course. I wasn't trying to imply otherwise.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Of course. I wasn't trying to imply otherwise.


That was mentioned in general and not directed at your post. My apologies for the confusion. Obviously, some feel that seersucker is costume unless in the South (or even then) and I disagree.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Batey28 said:


> I do not currently own any white bucks, but if the situation warrants I might invest in some.
> 
> I honestly do not know what else would be appropriate for a blue seersucker suit. I have recently purchased these.
> 
> Any advice as to whether these would work, or if I should just go ahead and buy the white bucks would be appreciated.


I don't have the full suit, but I'd often wear a blue and white linen sport coat and light blue linen trousers.

I generally wear a pair of tan and blue suede saddle shoes with them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

As stated before, you can go different directions with seersucker. It's helps to vary the look. Here's a more formal approach that I like to do sometimes, here with cognac Grenson Oundles:


----------



## Boski (Apr 13, 2009)

I am having the same dilema. I want to wear my SS this weekend for a company gathering. It will be very casual so I've got two options that I would like everyone's thougths. I will be wearing a white casual buttondown shirt with no tie. My options are a pair of Ugg Bradfords in brown:









or....I was thinking if I was feeling a bit adventours....

any thoughts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Not to be rude but, I think I'd choose going out to shop for another option. Perhaps a nice pair of white or dirty Bucks! 

PS: Welcome to the forum Mr Boski!


----------



## Single malt Mark (Apr 11, 2009)

AlanC said:


> As stated before, you can go different directions with seersucker. It's helps to vary the look. Here's a more formal approach that I like to do sometimes, here with cognac Grenson Oundles:


Alan, I haven't seen that type of combination much, but it really looks sharp to me.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Those shoes are excellent.

I wore whole cut Westgates in Tan with my tan seersucker last summer.. Looked great!

I recommend DIRTY BUCKS. They really are a little less flashy. You won't go wrong with dirty ones.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear either a pair of white saddle bucks or a pair of brown loafers. Both go great with my suit, which I should mention is uncuffed.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree whole heartedly with your sentiment. I wear my seersucker suits once or twice a week. Working through the summer is miserable here in Mississippi unless one chooses a suit and fabric that makes life it easy to deal with the heat. And I prefer rather than your bulldog red, Rebel Crimson and Navy.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Seersucker suits are not in some stores yet. I called two Penny's stores and spoke to folks in the mens departments. The first, a young woman I think explained that she was "just a sales person" and didn't know when they would get seersucker suits in. She didn't think her supervisor(who wasn't in yet) would know either. At the second store I spoke with a man in menswear and he sounded like he at least knew what I was asking about, but did not have the answer. He thought maybe June, and that I should keep calling back. I thought stores used to always be one season ahead of the rest of us in the wares on display. We are firmly into Spring, and no seersucker there.Hey, Stafford line manager. Whats up?


----------



## Boski (Apr 13, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Not to be rude but, I think I'd choose going out to shop for another option. Perhaps a nice pair of white or dirty Bucks!
> 
> PS: Welcome to the forum Mr Boski!


I figured I would get some guff for that post so no offense taken. My issue really lies with the fact that I don't wear the suit often so I would really like to avoid purchasing shoes just for this suit. Heck to be honest I don't wear any suit often as my work is bus. casual. I was thinking a pair of Brown wingtips could work? But I really think I could have pulled off the p.f.'s. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

minnesotamoon said:


> I would like to know everyone's thoughts on this as well. I have similar shoes to the above pic as well as some white Polo sneakers, don't know what to wear with a newly acquired Seersucker.
> 
> Also, not to highjack the thread but what is the best pant bottom to go with? My pants are flat front but I am leaning towards going with a cuff at the bottom unless I can be talked out of it. Thoughts are appreciated!


If they're flat fronts, I always go with a straight hem. I've always thought flat fronts with turn-ups looked funny. Just my thoughts.

I have a seersucker blazer, but not a suit, I wear pinwale in the summer and I either wear it with a pair of tan wingtips or dirty bucks. I never got the hang of white bucks and I have a tendency to put my right foot on top of my left when sitting down and that makes for very dirty white shoes very quickly so I just stick with tan variants. All this seersucker talk has gotten me all excited for summer!


----------

